

Honest Question: is this at all helpful as a hack for starting on a new language? - serhei
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/11/07/how-to-learn-but-not-master-any-language-in-1-hour-plus-a-favor/

======
jpd
Yes, though I find that the process takes a bit more than an hour, mostly
because a native speaker isn't conveniently placed in front of you and because
language books are simply not organized in this manner. It's a shame that they
aren't. Instead of giving you a basic overview of the language most tend to
slowly build up in a manner children learn the language which isn't all that
useful (to me, at least) if you're in college or learning it for fun; you just
don't have the amount of time it would take to memorize a language in that
manner.

